# Favourite place to live in the UK?



## ktmoir (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,

I moved over to the UK at the start of january and traveled around for awhile visiting family before settling in Edinburgh to live and work for a few months. I really liked Edinburgh and scotland, but decided to go traveling around europe for the month of august.

I am now wanting to move back to the UK to start looking for work again, but I am not sure where to go. I have a british passport and national insurance number so that isn't a problem, I just literally can't decide where to go. 

I don't really want to go to London as it seems that's where every Australian goes when they come over here 

I've been told belfast, cardiff, manchester, glasgow, leeds, liverpool are all nice.

I need to be somewhere where I can get a job, rent isn't too expensive, good nightlife, and stuff to get involved in.

Any suggestions welcome


----------



## KrisUK (Sep 10, 2009)

Hiya!

I would move right back, where you come from, but it's me 

Stay away from Slough in Berkshire and generally the M4 motorway corridor. Wages just about like anywhere else (but in London), but living much more expensive.

I am myself going to move somewhere north next year, possibly Edinburgh, which is supposedly beautiful.

I hope it helps


----------



## Ico (Feb 4, 2009)

*Edinburgh*

What didn't work with Edinburgh? That's where I originally came from and after almost 30 years in Italy (which is becoming a mess) I was thinking of moving back there. I do visit about once a year when I can, and it isn't what it used to be, but I thought you could get the perks of a capital at Scottish prices??? Your opinion interests me very much! Thanks



ktmoir said:


> Hi,
> 
> I moved over to the UK at the start of january and traveled around for awhile visiting family before settling in Edinburgh to live and work for a few months. I really liked Edinburgh and scotland, but decided to go traveling around europe for the month of august.
> 
> ...


----------



## ktmoir (Sep 13, 2009)

*Edinburgh's fine *



Ico said:


> What didn't work with Edinburgh? That's where I originally came from and after almost 30 years in Italy (which is becoming a mess) I was thinking of moving back there. I do visit about once a year when I can, and it isn't what it used to be, but I thought you could get the perks of a capital at Scottish prices??? Your opinion interests me very much! Thanks


oh, don't worry, there's nothing wrong with Edinburgh, I loved it!! I mean, the roadworks for the tram means it doesn't look as nice as it could and the bus stops get moved around a bit, but apart from that, it's still great! I left because I got injured while at the running of the bulls festival in spain (long story) so had to quit my job and just decided to go traveling, nothing to do with Edinburgh


----------



## fiona705 (Sep 2, 2009)

All depends if you want a city /town or country life.
Norwich in Norfolk is an ok place to live. Cambridge & area is not too bad - close enough to London if you feel the urge to go!


----------



## Ico (Feb 4, 2009)

*Any feedback on Edinburgh/Midlothian/Borders?*

Hi all, what would anyone suggest on green belts around Edinburgh, with kids to get to school and a job in town? How much would the climate make commuting a hassle? Crime? Housing? Decent food? Thanks...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fiona705 said:


> All depends if you want a city /town or country life.
> Norwich in Norfolk is an ok place to live. Cambridge & area is not too bad - close enough to London if you feel the urge to go!


I lived in Norwich a long time ago when I was at university and loved it. It has it's old part, it has a good cultural scene because amongst other things there is a lot of student life, nice countryside around not too far from London...


----------



## franklymydear (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi, you don't say what you do, but if you can work anywhere, why not have a few months more in Scotland and then test out England, Ireland and Wales? Depending on the weather, you might find employment prospects in Aviemore. There's always Aberdeen or Inverness. Glasgow's a great city. 

Newcastle is a vibrant, happening city; the Lake District is well worth exploring ... York, Cambridge, Oxford, Bath, .... Cardiff, Swansea ...

Best
M


----------



## tracya (May 2, 2009)

nobody wants to move to birmingham??? it's not as bad as they say....really!


----------



## rosszero (Sep 28, 2009)

Favourite place to live? Devon! Not overly busy and close to many beaches, though with it's quieter setting comes not as good wages, but then, not £5 pints either like in London!


----------



## Penny-Louise (Sep 26, 2009)

Devon and Cornwall are lovely if you live there (and therefore can choose nice days to go to the coast) but employment prospects are poor. Another crappy summer will probably keep the UK tourist market down, no-one will believe the Met Office next spring when they again say it will be a good summer. And that's the main of the work in the far South West.

I am on my way to Provence in France, but I've been around the M62 corridor close to the Yorkshire Pennines for a few years. It's within reach of a large population, it's close to Leeds and Manchester, and seems to have weathered the recession better than London (I'm a life coach, so I tend to be in the high end of the market, and I see buoyancy up North and not in London, where I also work).

Manchester night life is good, Leeds is non-existent, despite their claims to be a 24 hour city (in fact, one coffee bar stays open). The provincial towns, Halifax, Huddersfield and the like can be very lively, but the age group that goes out is young.

Penny x


----------



## stephenc (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd strongly recommend Belfast, probably because I grew up here 50 years ago and have seen it come through some hard times, but we've come through it and now there's a real conscious effort to make it something really special

My son went to Glasgow last year to follow his career after finishing university and can't wait to come back home

Good luck with your decision

Stephen


----------



## James Taylor (Jan 26, 2010)

*Try Bath*

Bath is beautiful and vibrant - there are some very cheap places to live but they will, as all cities, require a bit of a walk in, or back post night life!



ktmoir said:


> Hi,
> 
> I moved over to the UK at the start of january and traveled around for awhile visiting family before settling in Edinburgh to live and work for a few months. I really liked Edinburgh and scotland, but decided to go traveling around europe for the month of august.
> 
> ...


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Nottingham has lots to do,being in the east midlands you wont be too far from everything!


----------



## Aussie_Kym (Jan 12, 2010)

tracya said:


> nobody wants to move to birmingham??? it's not as bad as they say....really!


I want to move there! Tell me about it!


----------



## orangesky (Jun 12, 2009)

i definatly recommend manchester, or an even cheaper but up and coming city i would say leeds!!! But manchester has everything you want, cheap enough, big variety in scenes, people are up front and polite, the only rubbish thing is the weather!!! always bloody raining!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Glasgow... friendly people, fun place, vibrant and it's Scottish!


----------



## euanabruce (Nov 29, 2012)

Ico said:


> Hi all, what would anyone suggest on green belts around Edinburgh, with kids to get to school and a job in town? How much would the climate make commuting a hassle? Crime? Housing? Decent food? Thanks...


There is a constant queue of traffic heading into the centre from all directions in the morning. The park and ride bus system is a decent way to avoid this, or at least the stop start driving. The climate makes the traffic worse and any heavy snow can bring things to a halt. all worth it though, gorgeous city.


----------



## archi (Oct 28, 2012)

Give Bristol a go -- lively, artsy and close to a lot of beautiful areas.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

archi said:


> Give Bristol a go -- lively, artsy and close to a lot of beautiful areas.


This thread is over 3 years old. They've probably settled in by now!


----------



## lebesset (Dec 4, 2011)

you don't say what sort of work you would want ; that changes everything


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

lebesset said:


> you don't say what sort of work you would want ; that changes everything


Again, the thread is 3 years old.


----------

